# floaters trip



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

left biloxi on saturday around 130 after the front blew through. headed out to get sometuna blood on the new boat.the weather report said 5 footers slowly diminishing to a comfortable 2 by sunday. boy were they wrong. it was slick as glass and we had ram powell and horn mountain to ourselves all night. caught over 30 blackfin and kept a dozen over 12lbs to eat. the sharks were UNBIELIVEABLY thick! we could not chunk or use our hard earned hardtails and bridled fins. even way outside the lights and 200 ft down on downriggers the sharks were mauling our livies. finally i swithced to some 16oz speed jigs that glow in the dark that i bought off ebay. first drop BAAM 60lb yeller. second drop 45er- and this went on until we were all spent. nothing in triple digit range, but a lot of fun and some yummy nigiri! we also slow trolled those plastic flying fish behind a huge bird teaser; and lost 2 war horses due to shark attacks. on our way in sunday morning ran into the biggest grass mat ive ever seen. it had to be 2-3 square miles. we loaded up on chickens and 2 nice bulls. stopped at some rigs in about 200 foot and topped the icey tek off with 3 stud gags! still trying to recoop, my forearms are jello! i think i got some of the pics downloaded. will get the rest up when i get them emailed to me from my buddy.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i knew we should have went..:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

BTW good job and nice report.....get us some pictures...


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats man, sounds like a hell of a trip. Glad mother nature laid down for you.:bowdown


----------



## fishprintingfool (Sep 30, 2007)

That's $$$$!



Nice work!



Mike


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yahoo! Thanks for the report!


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

damn! how could i forget to put this in the report!!??? congrats to justin harrell- he landed the pending ms slatwater record lesser amberjack on our way out at the exxon rig while making bait! :bowdown


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Hot diggity [email protected]#! I havent fished in two weeks now and its killin me!


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Well thanks for the report and congrats on the possible record!!! Good luck...


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Outstanding report just wish there were more pic's...:bowdown congrats..


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

having trouble uploading pics from my email onto here..... ill keep trying to ge them up- btw his lesser aj ended up at 18.2 shattering the old state record by 12 pounds.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report! Enjoy the sushi. 

By the way...post a pic of your boat. I love those blackfins. Great lines.


----------

